# Summary of discounts negotiated with UPC in 2015



## Sue Ellen (19 Jan 2015)

As its that time of year again, where UPC either up their prices or are open to negotiation, just creating a summary thread before I ring them (forewarned is forearmed   ).  Can anyone who has contacted them give a brief account of what they achieved through haggling.  Last year's thread might give some advice also.

I've had a read through this previous AAM thread but would hope to keep this one short and sweet about discounts achieved.

Other relevant threads are Alternatives to UPC 
and one on Boards - UPC Price Increase


----------



## Delboy (19 Jan 2015)

Conor Pope covered some alternatives today in the IT
http://www.irishtimes.com/news/consumer/take-control-and-cut-costs-on-tv-and-broadband-1.2067351


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jan 2015)

Offer at moment appears to be approx 40% to 50% off for 4 months and recommending drop back on telly thereafter but lose lots of channels - not impressed


----------



## Delboy (20 Jan 2015)

That seems to be the deal everyone on Boards is getting too. Big change on the 50% off for 12 months which I got last year.
But I still haven't received an email re price rises from them. My year is up in April


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jan 2015)

Hard to figure out exactly what is going on with the discounts alright.  The 50% for full year is definitely gone but appears to pay to haggle:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=93723050&postcount=48

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=93723836&postcount=50


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Jan 2015)

Best route would appear to be as follows:
1.  Ring and ask for their best deal and they appear to offer 4 months off @ 50% and they keep a note of this offer on system
2.  Ring back after 'speaking' to Sky, Eircom and Vodafone  and then look for 50% off for six months.  This hopefully works.

They now appear to have a new offer of €5 extra on some of the telephone packages for all calls to mobiles from landlines so might be worth a try to get them to include this in any deal also.  Can't find the exact details on their site.


----------



## thedaddyman (23 Jan 2015)

They offered me 20% discount for 6 months and 5% for the following 6 months. I'm going to leave it for a couple of days and call them back next week and see if they will move further.


----------



## Gordanus (4 Feb 2015)

Sue Ellen said:


> Best route would appear to be as follows:
> 1.  Ring and ask for their best deal and they appear to offer 4 months off @ 50% and they keep a note of this offer on system
> 2.  Ring back after 'speaking' to Sky, Eircom and Vodafone  and then look for 50% off for six months.  This hopefully works.
> QUOTE]


 

If only it was this easy!   I wanted to stop my present bundle which costs about E75 a month, for phone, broadband (30mB), and TV (basic).  We use the phone as little as possible as it is so expensive - the only phonecalls I allow are to local landlines after 8pm.  (A teenager made a call to a mobile - E20.)   I want to replace the bundle with a different bundle of broadband and phone only - much faster broadband (240mB), much better phone deal.

I made a number of phone calls, several 'live-chats', several emails, and ended up 'talking to' a rep through Boards, with an exchange of 5 or 6 emails  - and it is still not sorted out.

At this stage I am FURIOUS.  I have never come across such an unhelpful bunch in my life.  Oh sure they are full of courtesy - "we're sorry you've had such a poor experience" - but still are unable to DO anything for me.  This has been going on for a week now, and eating into my work time.

So my questions are: 

Am I so unclear in what I want done, that my request is impossible to understand?

Should they not, like Vodafone do, ring me to find out if I want to change my bundle, and inform me of a better/cheaper one?

Why don't they have some way of cancelling a bundle, quickly and easily?

Lastly: who can I complain to?  I really do feel that they are robbing me at this stage!   I do have difficulty using my mobile phone to get hold of them, and can't use my work computer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Delboy (4 Feb 2015)

Got 6 months half price, 6 months full price for the Max TV package, phone and 240mb bband (though i'll be shocked if it ever gets above 50mb's). Free upgrade to Horizon also.
20% off was offered on movies and sky sports also but didn't take that up


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Feb 2015)

Delboy said:


> Got 6 months half price, 6 months full price for the Max TV package, phone and 240mb bband (though i'll be shocked if it ever gets above 50mb's). Free upgrade to Horizon also.
> 20% off was offered on movies and sky sports also but didn't take that up



Did you get the free mobile calls on the phone? We have Anytime World but can't see anywhere on their website where it says that the free mobile calls are included.  Perhaps its here.  Per the Customer Rep it has been available as an add-on since January for €5.00 extra but she threw that into our deal.  Even when I log in I can't see it anywhere on the profile.  The most recent bill still reflects the old deal.  She did mention that the free mobile calls are only available to anyone with Broadband and not telly and phone only.


----------



## thedaddyman (4 Feb 2015)

Gordanus said:


> If only it was this easy!   I wanted to stop my present bundle which costs about E75 a month, for phone, broadband (30mB), and TV (basic).  We use the phone as little as possible as it is so expensive - the only phonecalls I allow are to local landlines after 8pm.  (A teenager made a call to a mobile - E20.)   I want to replace the bundle with a different bundle of broadband and phone only - much faster broadband (240mB), much better phone deal.
> 
> I made a number of phone calls, several 'live-chats', several emails, and ended up 'talking to' a rep through Boards, with an exchange of 5 or 6 emails  - and it is still not sorted out.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ring them and ask to speak to their customer loyalty team. That's how I got my deal, it took around half an hour end to end. Don't ask to change your bundle, tell them you are thinking of changing provider due to their rises and what can they do to encourage you to stay. That's what I did and it worked


----------



## Delboy (4 Feb 2015)

Sue Ellen said:


> Did you get the free mobile calls on the phone? We have Anytime World but can't see anywhere on their website where it says that the free mobile calls are included.  Perhaps its here.  Per the Customer Rep it has been available as an add-on since January for €5.00 extra but she threw that into our deal.  Even when I log in I can't see it anywhere on the profile.  The most recent bill still reflects the old deal.  She did mention that the free mobile calls are only available to anyone with Broadband and not telly and phone only.


Don't use the phone so have no idea whats included


----------



## Gordanus (5 Feb 2015)

thedaddyman said:


> Ring them and ask to speak to their customer loyalty team. ... That's what I did and it worked



Thank you! It worked!


----------



## Delboy (5 Feb 2015)

Sue Ellen said:


> Did you get the free mobile calls on the phone? We have Anytime World but can't see anywhere on their website where it says that the free mobile calls are included.  Perhaps its here.  Per the Customer Rep it has been available as an add-on since January for €5.00 extra but she threw that into our deal.  Even when I log in I can't see it anywhere on the profile.  The most recent bill still reflects the old deal.  She did mention that the free mobile calls are only available to anyone with Broadband and not telly and phone only.


Just checked whats in the new package:
_Your Horizon Bundle Includes: Horizon TV with over 100 channels + 22 HD & On Demand TV, Horizon 240Mb Broadband & Home Phone with FREE local, national & mobile calls anytime & 400 minutes of calls to fixed landlines in selected international destinations._


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Feb 2015)

Just to remind anyone who doesn't read the links in the 1st post their Loyalty Team can be contacted directly at 061 272190.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Feb 2015)

Delboy said:


> Just checked whats in the new package:
> _Your Horizon Bundle Includes: Horizon TV with over 100 channels + 22 HD & On Demand TV, Horizon 240Mb Broadband & Home Phone with FREE local, national & mobile calls anytime & 400 minutes of calls to fixed landlines in selected international destinations._



Sounds like a good package.  Definitely feel that the free mobile calls are worth having.


----------

